# Types Advantages and Disadvantages



## Eeveelution (Sep 25, 2008)

Types have advantages and disadvantages, but sometimes they don't make sense...

Ghost+Normal: Neither effect each other. I had to turn off the game while fighting Morty once because only Eevee was left (with normal attacks), and our attacks didn't affect each other. -_-

Ice>Dragon: Seriously, ice is stronger than _dragons_!? o_O

Grass+Electric: Electric's "not very effective" while grass does normal damage. >_>

Flying+Ground: Same as electric and grass, for some odd reason... _-_


Discuss at will! Also, add your own while you're at it.


----------



## Zeph (Sep 25, 2008)

Ice>Dragon because Ice is awesome.

But seriously, think about it. If a dragon gets frozen, it can't do much, can it?

Grass>Electric... no idea.

Flying>Ground - Forget Pokémon for a moment, if you bombard a ground-based opponent with attacks from the sky, they'll probably be defenceless.


----------



## Music Dragon (Sep 25, 2008)

Eeveelution said:


> Ghost+Normal: Neither effect each other. I had to turn off the game while fighting Morty once because only Eevee was left (with normal attacks), and our attacks didn't affect each other. -_-


I never quite understood this either, but I think it may have to do with the fact that ghosts are known to be unaffected by ordinary objects. (Like, for example, they're capable of passing through walls. And how often do you see a ghost get punched?)

Of course, it goes the other way, too. So ghosts can't affect ordinary objects, and ordinary objects can't affect ghosts.

I guess that's the logic behind it...



Eeveelution said:


> Ice>Dragon: Seriously, ice is stronger than _dragons_!? o_O


Probably because reptiles are cold-blooded.



Eeveelution said:


> Grass+Electric: Electric's "not very effective" while grass does normal damage.


*shrug*



Eeveelution said:


> Flying+Ground: Same as electric and grass, for some odd reason...


Ground doesn't affect Flying for obvious reasons, but why shouldn't Flying be able to affect Ground?



Zephyrous Castform said:


> Ice>Dragon because Ice is awesome.
> 
> But seriously, think about it. If a dragon gets frozen, it can't do much, can it?


Well, by this logic, _everything_ should be weak to Ice.


----------



## Zeph (Sep 25, 2008)

Music Dragon said:


> Well, by this logic, _everything_ should be weak to Ice.


Good point. I suppose the cold-blooded thing makes more sense.


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 25, 2008)

Eeveelution said:


> Grass+Electric: Electric's "not very effective" while grass does normal damage. >_>


My hypothesis is that grass grows out of the ground. So if electricity hit it it'd be grounding itself...[/fail]


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Sep 25, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> My hypothesis is that grass grows out of the ground. So if electricity hit it it'd be grounding itself...[/fail]


Makes sense.

And Flying doesn't affect ground because it's kinda classified as wind. And wind can't do anything except erode it but that takes millions of years.


----------



## Butterfree (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't see why you have a problem with Grass and Electric. At least I don't expect grass conducts electricity very well, and is there any particular reason for grass to harm Electric Pokémon more than normal?

Reptiles being cold-blooded is definitely it for Ice and Dragon.

I don't think Flying ought to be super effective on Ground; Ground Pokémon are implied to be pretty good at staying on the ground, meaning it's hard to blow them away with wind, and trying to assault them physically from the air carries with it a danger of crashing when you have to try to fly that low. :/


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Sep 25, 2008)

What I don't get is Bug against Psychic and Dark.
Everything else makes sense to me.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Sep 25, 2008)

My only guess on Bug>Psychic would be that bugs are whiny, irritating and can wreck your concentration something awful.

Then again, I imagine it's also quite hard to concentrate when you are on fire.

I got nothing.

For that matter, why is Psychic good against Poison? Fighting I can understand, as there's the whole mind over matter thing, but... just because I can bend a spoon with my brain I suddenly make all of the noxious chemicals under my sink tremble with fear? Wouldn't Fire have made more sense than Psychic?


----------



## #1 bro (Sep 25, 2008)

Bug > Psychic and Bug > Dark are really just to balance the game out, I believe.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Sep 25, 2008)

Kratos Aurion said:


> My only guess on Bug>Psychic would be that bugs are whiny, irritating and can wreck your concentration something awful.
> 
> Then again, I imagine it's also quite hard to concentrate when you are on fire.
> 
> ...


Also Flying > Fighting screams fairness without logic.


----------



## #1 bro (Sep 25, 2008)

I always thought of it as the flying pokemon can swoop down on the fighting dudes for an aerial attack, and the fighting people can't defend themselves from that. Yes, I know this interpretation doesn't make too much sense. D:


----------



## Icalasari (Sep 26, 2008)

Ghost & Normal: People can go through ghosts. Ghosts can go through people. I think it is based on that

Ice & Dragon: Cold blooded reptiles HATE the cold

Grass & Electric: Actually... That DOESN'T make sense... The plants are rooted to the ground, providing an unbroken circuit. And sure, plants don't conduct electricity well, but, erm, isn't it that the electricity would then set it on fire?

Flying & Ground: Let's see YOU try hitting a bird with your fist

Bug & Psychic: Psychics use their mind. Bugs, erm... Well, saying that they are stupid is putting it mildly. So, how would one use MENTAL attacks to defeat a mindless opponent? They would be pretty helpless

Bug & Dark: All I can think of is the Bible entries on Moses. The Pharaoh being portrayed as evil and 'dark', and one of the plagues that afflict him is a plague of locusts, which are a kind of bug...

Flying & Fighting: Back to the fist thing...

Psychic & Poison: ...Have no fucking clue


----------



## surskitty (Sep 26, 2008)

Flying types are frequently capable of pecking out eyes.

Go try to punch somebody in the face when you can't see.


----------



## Icalasari (Sep 26, 2008)

Thought of something odd... Electric and Flying. Birds don't really make a complete circuit while FLYING, after all x.x


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Sep 26, 2008)

I think the idea is that if they were paralyzed, they'd come crashing down. At least something that's already on the ground isn't going to be paralyzed+splat. Or something.


----------



## Icalasari (Sep 26, 2008)

Yeah, but there needs to be a complete circuit. Heck, birds can stand on electric wires just because they don't complete the circuit!


----------



## #1 bro (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm pretty sure the Electric > Flying thing is because if you're high up and out in the open, you're more likely to be struck by lightning.


----------



## Icalasari (Sep 26, 2008)

Yeah, but they STILL don't complete a circuit! That's the problem!


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Sep 26, 2008)

And water only conducts electricity; it isn't especially affected by it.

Bottom line is, this is Pokémon. Zangoose and Seviper can breed, Onix can battle at the bottom of the sea... it is more about balance than _really_ thinking about "what's really good against what" beyond the first thing that comes to mind.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Sep 26, 2008)

^Exactly. This is Pokemon, not science class. T_T

Anyway, I think something else should be super effective against Electric. Maybe one of the random types like Poison or Dragon? It only having one weakness is pretty lame... :|


----------



## #1 bro (Sep 26, 2008)

Zangoose and Seviper being able to breed isn't all that peculiar. Just because the two species have grown to each other, doesn't mean that their bodies don't have the right reproductive system to breed together. For example, what if all the white people in the world hated all the black people, and vice versa? The two races would still be able to breed.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Sep 26, 2008)

Able to =/= would be willing to. It doesn't have to come down to race to be true; I can hate any old guy in the world, no matter what color he is, and yet we'd still be able to reproduce. But there's no way we'd do it willingly.

Also mammal + reptile = doesn't work, although all of Pokémon does that. Hooray for dead, spectral things reproducing with living things?


----------



## Yarnchu (Sep 26, 2008)

Kratos Aurion said:


> No, it's more that + mammal and reptile. The two of them together is what makes it awkward. I mean, all the egg groups defy stuff like that (how do dead things reproduce with living things, anyway?), but that one seems doubly-off.


Don't Forget Skitty and Wailord.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Sep 26, 2008)

Why is it always _Skitty_, though? Diglett is even crazier, but that still works.


----------



## Icalasari (Sep 26, 2008)

superyoshi888 said:


> Don't Forget Skitty and Wailord.


Male Wailord, Female Skitty

Chaos ensues XD


----------



## Yarnchu (Sep 26, 2008)

Kratos Aurion said:


> Why is it always _Skitty_, though? Diglett is even crazier, but that still works.


I knew about Diglett. I just used Skitty because, well, that fact is more well known.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Sep 26, 2008)

Yeah, but what I don't get is why Skitty ever came up over Diglett in the first place. Whatever.


----------



## Negrek (Sep 26, 2008)

> Yeah, but what I don't get is why Skitty ever came up over Diglett in the first place. Whatever.


Possibly a "Think of the kittens!" thing. Diglett's already kind of creepy what with that whole "What does the rest of its body look like?" thing so people probably gravitate more towards the cute fuzzy pink kitten doing naughty things with whales.

I need to stop putting quotations in the middle of sentences now.


----------



## #1 bro (Sep 26, 2008)

Kratos Aurion said:


> Able to =/= would be willing to. It doesn't have to come down to race to be true; I can hate any old guy in the world, no matter what color he is, and yet we'd still be able to reproduce. But there's no way we'd do it willingly.


yeah, but maybe the pokemon put their differences aside once they're caught by the same trainer. I dunno.


----------



## ultraviolet (Sep 27, 2008)

> I'm pretty sure the Electric > Flying thing is because if you're high up and out in the open, you're more likely to be struck by lightning.


I figured it was birds sitting on electric wires. If a bird is dumb enough to put it's legs on two different wires, it gets electrocuted. But most birds aren't that dumb.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 27, 2008)

Icalasari said:


> Male Wailord, Female Skitty


OUCH.

On-topic. I STILL don't get that Bug<Dark thing, but I guess it's just to give Bug some strenghs.


----------



## PichuK (Sep 27, 2008)

I can not, for the life of me, figure out how Ice < Fighting is meant to work :/ Or Ice < Steel, for that matter.


----------



## Music Dragon (Sep 27, 2008)

I guess Fighting and Steel attacks shatter ice.


----------



## thunder (Sep 27, 2008)

I get the ice steel thing 
Random ice type uses icy wind
random steel type: I'm inorganic your cold won't hurt me now i'll shatter you because ice is brittle uses meteor mash 
fighting type smash too they are both realy strong


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 27, 2008)

PichuK said:


> I can not, for the life of me, figure out how Ice < Fighting is meant to work :/ Or Ice < Steel, for that matter.


Ice smashes if a strong guy punches it (maybe).


----------



## Pikachu Goddess (Sep 27, 2008)

What I don't get it is how Ghost is able to hit Fighting types. Fighting is kind of like Normal, except that they have martial arts thrown into the mix. If Fighting can't hit Ghost, it should also be the same with Ghosts not being able to hit them.


----------



## Icalasari (Sep 27, 2008)

Ice & Fighting: Martial Artists can break bricks with their bare fists... I don't think Ice is that much of a stretch...

Fighting & Rock: Back to the bricks...

Fighting & Steel: Takes a bit more effort, sure, but I am sure that, considering Pokemon are far stronger than humans, that Steel isn't that much harder for them to break

Ice & Steel: Steel bar smashed against hard ice = Shatter. Also, have you ever seen ice do anything to steel during the winter?

Ghost & Fighting: I presume that, due to Ghost attacks being based more on illusions and such, well, the fighting type would be unnerved as is due to their fists doing nothing. Imagine, say, a blob of darkness then coming at them!

Addendum to Ghost & Normal: The average person would likely go, "Hey, how'd you do that? That is so cool how you floated through me!"

XD I could actually see a Bidoof saying that, while the Gastly is sweatdropping, going, "What? Does this Pokemon have Simple or something?"


----------



## ultraviolet (Sep 28, 2008)

Can someone tell me why Ice isn't super-effective to water? One would think, because water would just freeze? It's always bothered me.


----------



## Negrek (Sep 28, 2008)

> Can someone tell me why Ice isn't super-effective to water? One would think, because water would just freeze? It's always bothered me.


You'd thinking, especially seeing as they'd be more susceptible to things like their internal organs turning to mush after having been frozen. 

Perhaps water-types produce a natural kind of antifreeze like many actual fish, which protects them from just that.


----------



## Evolutionary (Sep 30, 2008)

What about Water<Steel. That doesn't work for me. Also Ice>Dragon is just strange.


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 30, 2008)

EeveeSkitty said:


> What about Water<Steel. That doesn't work for me. Also Ice>Dragon is just strange.


Steel not affecting water is due to the fact that water makes steel and iron rust. I imagine it doesn't make water super-effective against Steel because you also need air for oxidation, so the supereffective formula would be a water attack followed up by a Flying one, which is just silly really.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Sep 30, 2008)

Even if there is no complete circuit, lightning can still strike something.

Electric and Grass: The grass is down low, so the lightning can't strike it unless there are a  few really tall blades of grass.

Psychic and Poison: Sometimes, really strong mental abilities can heal poisoning. That's my guess; I actually have no clue.


----------



## Jetx (Sep 30, 2008)

imo poison should be good versus water because water is already a very bulky type (and could afford to be nerfed slightly) and water supplies can be poisoned, and the poison type seriously sucks at all offence right now.


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 1, 2008)

Jetx said:


> imo poison should be good versus water because water is already a very bulky type (and could afford to be nerfed slightly) and water supplies can be poisoned, and the poison type seriously sucks at all offence right now.


Poisdon > Bug would be a good idea too. Frankly Poison not being strong against anything but Grass is disgraceful.


----------



## Fornevermore (Oct 2, 2008)

Actually, Poison was strong against Bug in RBY, but they took it out in the second generaton for some reason.

RBY-http://www.pokezam.com/games/red/battlechart.gif
Now-http://www.pokezam.com/games/gold/battlechart.gif

Poison is horrible at offense, and Bug is horrible at defense. You would just make one stronger while weakening the other. Most Bug-types don't need to be any worse than they already are.


----------



## Evolutionary (Oct 2, 2008)

I don't see how Fighting>Normal works. Fighting is like Martial Arts or something but Normal is all the Pokemon that don't fit into other categories/types but why would Fighting be good againist all of them?


----------



## Darksong (Oct 2, 2008)

Probably because Fighting needs something to be strong against other than Dark and Normal just seemed  like the most logical. Plus, it's like battling someone who knows martial arts when you don't; you have a clear disadvantage.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Oct 2, 2008)

Lets see if I can remember all the what the? matches:

Electic/Grass - In pokelogic being earthed means you resist electicity
Bug/Poision - Bugs aren't any more supceptable to poision than anything else really
Bug/Psychic, Bug/Dark - Annoyance
Fighting/Normal - Martial artist beats up normal guy
Fighting/Flying - Try and hit something in the air
Electric/Flying - Pokelogic says not completing a circuit means it hurts more (buildup of charge maybe?)
Posion/Psychic - "Haha I shall burn your insides with your own venom using the power of my mind" - Psychic has no posion resistance
Water/Steel - Probably water softening the blow or reforming around the attack (although by this water should have many more resistances)
Ghost/Normal - Normal stuff can't detect spirits. Spirits cannot influence normal stuff
Dragon/Ice - Probably cold-bloodedness, but also may have started as a 'What can Dratini & Dragonair be week to' (In RBY, the only dragon move dealt fixed damage, and this meant that a weakness to dragon was effectivly pointless. Dragonite as a flying type is weak to rock)
Ground/Flying - There is no way an earthquake is going to hurt something which isn't touching the ground (Flying attacks deal normal damage on ground-types)

Suggestions made:
Ice>water - Water is good at retaining heat, and so needs a lot of cooling enegy to freeze it (also salt water has a lower melting point) this meaning it is resistant to ice.

[/comments on previous posts]

Fighting/Bug, when looked at without the types, seems crazy. Two types that *both resist each other* seems illogical before you think about it. How much damage is an insect going to do to a guy who is supposed to have mental dicipline, and in turn how do you hit a fly?

There is logic behind the type matchups. They may not be obvious or even solidly based in anything other than fantasy, but it's there.

[aside]
I think that Ice (and maybe bug) needs at least another resistance and Poision needs something weak to it (my vote is Fighting, or possibly psychic)
[/aside]


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 3, 2008)

EeveeSkitty said:


> I don't see how Fighting>Normal works. Fighting is like Martial Arts or something but Normal is all the Pokemon that don't fit into other categories/types but why would Fighting be good againist all of them?


Normal needs a weakness, I guess.


Darksong said:


> Probably because Fighting needs something to be strong against other than Dark and Normal just seemed  like the most logical.


Fighting has the most strengths of any type anyway (Ice, Steel, Rock, Dark and Normal). It really doesn't "need" any more.

Though your other point sounds right.


----------



## Noctowl (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't see how ice > ground works. I always think of earthquakes and stuff shattering ice. I know that ice can erode rock formations (by getting into cracks and melting and freezing everyday...) but...Rock > Ice works better in my mind. If it works like that already, shoot me.


----------



## Alexi (Oct 6, 2008)

Funny thing is, over the years, I've learned to accept the type match-ups because I'm so used to it, so in real life, when I think of grass, I don't think electricity would affect it much until my brain kicks my ass and tells me to stop playing so much Pokemon.

Ahem...Back to the topic.

I think many of the type match-ups are more for balance. But then, Electrics need more weaknesses and Poisons need more strengths. Thing is, it would be odd to just suddenly say, "...Okay, Poison now does super effective damage to Normal! :D:D:D" So...New types anyone? :)

Also, I think Normals should have way more weaknesses. :/


----------



## Black Rayquaza (Oct 26, 2008)

It kinda gets my goat how normal types aren't super-effective on ANYTHING - for me this rules out Normals from battle.  A type with only weaknesses isn't a good investment.

I think that the Dark type should have a bigger niche in the battlefield.  They only have a couple of types they're effective against, and no moves that deal above 80 damage (and I can only think of three that do that - Shadow Ball, Dark Pulse and Sucker Punch, which is conditional).

Also, Fight doesn't affect Ghost, but Ghost affects Fight.
Given the Ghost/Normal thing, does this seem weird to you?


----------



## Empoleon (Oct 26, 2008)

Bug > Dark might also be because we perceive that bugs are crawling around in the dark. I.e. they aren't "affected" by lack of light.


----------



## nothing to see here (Oct 27, 2008)

The Dark type as a whole is pretty pointless. They should've given Bug the immunity to Psychic instead--it fits (bugs, in real life anyway, are mindless... can't attack someone's mind if it isn't there), it solves the problem of Psychic being too strong in R/B/Y (imagine how scary something like Heracross would be if it was IMMUNE to Psychic attacks!) and it solves the problem of Bug being too weak.


----------



## Not Meowth (May 1, 2009)

Ruffledfeathers said:


> I don't see how ice > ground works. I always think of earthquakes and stuff shattering ice. I know that ice can erode rock formations (by getting into cracks and melting and freezing everyday...) but...Rock > Ice works better in my mind. If it works like that already, shoot me.


It does. :)

...I'll poke you instead.


----------



## Ambipom (May 1, 2009)

Bug>Dark is because bugs will sometimes come out at night and stuff. Or at least that's how I see it.

Ice>Dragon because I see the dragon type as dinosaurish, and some people think that the ice age killed the dinosaurs.

Fighting>Bug because a martial artist could probably kill a fly.

Normal>Bug should also exist, because regular people can still kill ants and stuff.


----------



## Not Meowth (May 1, 2009)

Ambipom said:


> Fighting>Bug because a martial artist could probably kill a fly.


Fighting is not very effective against Bug.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (May 1, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Fighting is not very effective against Bug.


Probably because it would be hard for a martial artist to hit a bug.
In Machamp's Pokédex entry, it say that it's terrible at delicate work, meaning it's strong but not precise, and bugs are small.


----------



## Alxprit (May 1, 2009)

But bug isn't good against fighting either!

I don't get how Water and Electricity resist Steel. Somebody help me here!


----------



## Ambipom (May 1, 2009)

Holy crap it isn't? I could've sworn it was.


----------



## Leviathan (May 1, 2009)

The only one worth mentioning I haven't seen brought up here is Fighting's ineffectiveness against Poison; it makes sense for the few pure Poison types, namely those which are amorphous pollution beasts (Muk), since it would be difficult for something relying on straight-out physical strikes to harm an opponent lacking a properly defined body structure, but for the larger majority that are merely creatures which contain poison in them (all those poisonous bugs and plants) it doesn't ring quite right.


----------



## Alxprit (May 2, 2009)

Ambipom said:


> Holy crap it isn't? I could've sworn it was.


Yeah, I used X-Scissor on a Breloom and a Medicham and it did neutral damage to both.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (May 2, 2009)

> I don't get how Water and Electricity resist Steel. Somebody help me here!


Well, water causes rust on metal, and metal conducts electricity really well.


----------



## magnetflygon (May 2, 2009)

Well, electricity is conducted by steel, so, why isn't electric super effective like it is on water? Though, fun part with dragon type, super effective against one thing, not very effective against one thing. A good dragon pokemon could take a lot of things out. Another thing, most dragons are thought to fly as well, and ice could do the same thing to dragons as it does to birds. Considering if I am correct, birds are warm blooded and are still effected by ice.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (May 2, 2009)

Here's what I know.

Fighting<Normal: 





			
				Darksong said:
			
		

> it's like battling someone who knows martial arts when you don't; you have a clear disadvantage.


Electric>Water:Water conducts electricity, the same way living things do.

Ground>Electric: Since they're made from earth and stuff, their bodies act as the earth wire in a circuit.

Ice>Flying: Freezing weighs them down significantly.

Ice>Ground: Frost-shatter weathering. Continuous freeze-thaw wears the rock down, crumbling it.

Steel/Fighting>Ice: These two can break through ice easily, and any freezing does nothing back.

Steel=Electric: Their outer shell serves as the earth wire as well as the live, so the energy just runs through.

Ice>Dragon: Reptiles are cold-blooded. A slight cold breeze can slow them down, so imagine a blizzard.

Bug=/=Fighting: Bugs have an exoskeleton which dissipates the force throughout their body. However they can't defend themselves properly against fighting-types due to the same exoskeleton.

Bug>Dark: To clarify, Dark as a type is defined as heinous, evil or cruel. Not the absence of light, hence the Sucker Punch. It's hard confusing something with compound eyes and/or an ability to sense heat.

Ghost/Psychic>Fighting: Fighting types probably have a sort of chi which runs through their bodies. Disrupting it severely weakens the body.

Electric=/=Grass: Their bodies are sort of reliant on the ground, and electricity always wants the fastest way to earth. So it passes through the body via the earth around their skin towards the ground.

Water=/=Steel: Commonsense; throw a bucket of water on a piece of metal. What happens? This also goes for Poison-types; throw a bucket of venom on it.

Fight>Dark: Think of a guy who injected steroids into his system against a guy who's been training all his natural life.

Rock>Flying: Throw a rock at a bird.


----------



## Sapphiron (May 6, 2009)

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> Fight>Dark: Think of a guy who injected steroids into his system against a guy who's been training all his natural life.


Dark>Psychic: Cheap tricks would likely throw off one's concentration, wouldn't they?

Now, about the quote: now that makes me confused about something: Dark>Ghost. Do mischievous Ghost-types get out-tricked by Dark-types? Or are Ghost-types weak against Dark because Dark-types are more of Magnificent Bastards?

Oh and Dark's immunity to Psychic raises questions as well. Does an evil mind block psychic powers?


----------



## Zoltea (May 13, 2009)

One thing I don't get, why is grass weak to flying? I think grass has enough weaknesses without having to be weak to flying as well. Also, why is ghost supereffective against ghost yet normal isn't super effective against normal?


----------



## Aethelstan (May 13, 2009)

Zoltea said:


> One thing I don't get, why is grass weak to flying? I think grass has enough weaknesses without having to be weak to flying as well. Also, why is ghost supereffective against ghost yet normal isn't super effective against normal?


My guess is that birds eat seeds, and seeds grow into plants. That's as close as I can get.

A question of my own, what makes types effective against themselves, like Dragon>Dragon. It doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## Zoltea (May 13, 2009)

Only thing that comes to mind for dragon>dragon, well, maybe besides ice, dragons are the only things that can beat another dragon


----------



## Felidire (May 15, 2009)

I'm guessing Electric fails on Grass because plants ground the electricity. In fact, I remember seeing this in a pokemon episode over 8 years ago, i'm pretty sure it was Pikachu vs Bellsprout.



			
				Zoltea said:
			
		

> One thing I don't get, why is grass weak to flying? I think grass has enough weaknesses without having to be weak to flying as well. Also, why is ghost supereffective against ghost yet normal isn't super effective against normal?


Because birds nest in trees and eat the fruit + foliage of various plants, the same as bug > grass.

Ghosts are both spectral, (which makes no sense), but I think it it just _seems_ right.

What confuses me is Fighting > Steel..
If you punched metal, it would *hurt* like fuck. xD


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (May 15, 2009)

Felidire said:


> What confuses me is Fighting > Steel..
> If you punched metal, it would *hurt* like fuck. xD


Well, something really strong could shatter steel.
Maybe.


----------



## Not Meowth (May 15, 2009)

Felidire said:


> What confuses me is Fighting > Steel..
> If you punched metal, it would *hurt* like fuck. xD


Unless you were a trained fighter, in which case maybe you could dent it or something.


----------



## Zoltea (May 16, 2009)

Well, think of it this way.... trained martial artists can break through just about anything.


----------



## Felidire (May 16, 2009)

Zoltea said:


> Well, think of it this way.... trained martial artists can break through just about anything.


Yeah, but.. it's steel!
And not just thin sheets of steel, thick, *solid blocks* of steel! ,xD

If anyone out there can leave a big enough dent in a solid block of steel, (big enough dent to call it "Super Effective!") without suffering serious bodily damage, i'd like to see. ,xD

I mean like a solid 15x15" block of steel.


----------



## Zoltea (May 16, 2009)

By the way, fighting effects steel about as well as ground, XD.

15x15"....that's a hard one... *tries* *breaks paw* ouch, O_o


----------



## Psyburn (May 21, 2009)

Why is Ice strong against Rock?

Why is fighting strong against Dark?

Why isn't Fire strong against Rock?

Why is Grass everyone's Bitch?

Why is Poison so lame?

A lot of things dont make sense....im hoping someone can explain :(


----------



## Zeph (May 21, 2009)

Psyburn said:


> Why is Ice strong against Rock?


That type of weathering which involves ice getting into cracks and breaking the rock open (No idea of the technical name) is my guess.



Psyburn said:


> Why is fighting strong against Dark?


I guess it's something to do with fighting evil or something.



Psyburn said:


> Why isn't Fire strong against Rock?


I do see where you're coming from, but rock takes a loooong time to melt.


----------



## Spatz (May 21, 2009)

Psyburn said:


> *Why is Ice strong against Rock?*
> 
> Why is fighting strong against Dark?
> 
> ...


It isn't, it's the other way around...


----------



## Zoltea (May 21, 2009)

Why is ice supereffective against ground? =.=


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (May 21, 2009)

^Permafrost, maybe.


----------



## YetiPenguin (May 22, 2009)

Oh, that sounds like it would work. I guess that dragons could be related to dinosaurs, some of which froze to death... One I don't guess is why Psychic is strong against Poison. Any ideas?


----------



## Evolutionary (May 22, 2009)

Why is Ground effective on Electric types?


----------



## Zoltea (May 22, 2009)

Ground>Electric as when electricity gets grounded, it really can't do anything from there.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (May 23, 2009)

> Ground>Electric as when electricity gets grounded, it really can't do anything from there.


More like an Electric-type can't do much if it's buried in said electricity-proof earth.


----------



## Evolutionary (May 27, 2009)

Okay, makes some kind of sense...

Well, what about Steel > Dragon? Did Nintendo have to make something to stop dragon rampages?


----------



## Zoltea (May 27, 2009)

You mean dragon<steel, left to right. ;3
Steel just has to be that type which not much hurts.


----------



## UnderFire (May 27, 2009)

Fire > Electric for example if you burn a t.v. it would set into flames.

Electric > dragon it's just one more tipe of bird to deal with.

psychic could beat anything if a fire blast is coming it could blast it back. same with some other moves.


----------



## Zoltea (May 28, 2009)

UnderFire said:


> Fire > Electric for example if you burn a t.v. it would set into flames.
> 
> Electric > dragon it's just one more tipe of bird to deal with.
> 
> psychic could beat anything if a fire blast is coming it could blast it back. same with some other moves.


We need to send this one back to trainer school.


----------



## Taliax (May 28, 2009)

YetiPenguin said:


> Oh, that sounds like it would work. I guess that dragons could be related to dinosaurs, some of which froze to death... One I don't guess is why Psychic is strong against Poison. Any ideas?


Why _is_ psychic strong against poison? I never understood that.


----------



## Zoltea (May 28, 2009)

Maybe they use psychic powers to stop the flow of poison?


----------



## Articuno (May 28, 2009)

Why does dragon beat dragon?


----------



## Zoltea (May 28, 2009)

Dragons are the only creatures apparently able to beat each other, and thus is why.


----------

